# B6 a4 with Huff wheels



## vdub98922 (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a pics or can make a pic on photoshop of a B6 A4 with huff wheels on it(the new GTI wheels). Im thinking about getting the wheels but I want to know what it looks like.


_Modified by vdub98922 at 8:58 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## JosephMDunbar (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: B6 a4 with Huff wheels (vdub98922)*

BUMP BUMP I also am looking for this! I found a pair of 19" huff's I want to put on my B6 Avant but this would definitely help in deciding!


----------



## steves1986 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: B6 a4 with Huff wheels (vdub98922)*

You can check out the latest the latest 2010 audi a4. It might help you.


----------

